# חשוב - מה מוריד ריח של שתן מהספה?



## WTR (7/11/09)

חשוב - מה מוריד ריח של שתן מהספה? 
אם זה משנה מדובר בספת בד שמתחתיה ספוג הצלחנו להוריד את הכתמים עם ביו ומים פושרים אבל הריח פשוט לא יוצא... יש למישהו רעיון?


----------



## B0NB0N (7/11/09)

הלוואי שהיה, אני גם מחפשת משהו 
הספה שלי מסריחה


----------



## WTR (7/11/09)

../images/Emo7.gif זה נוראי!! אי אפשר להיות בסלון... 
שלא לדבר על זה שכל השיש מסריח משתן לא משנה כמה קירצפנו


----------



## B0NB0N (7/11/09)

קיבלתי מסר ממישהו שמספק חומרי ניקוי 
שחושב שיש פתרון לבעיית הריח, אעביר לך שתוכלי ליצור איתו קשר. נזכרתי שאתמול אמרה לי מישהי שסודה לשתייה מאד עוזר לה נגד ריחות.


----------



## קיי דן (7/11/09)

נכון


----------



## גאטו ניגרו (7/11/09)

אשמח גם - אם אפשר......./images/Emo13.gif תודה!


----------



## elator (7/11/09)

אני ניסיתי כמה חומרים 
ובסוף היחיד שעזר היה החומר לחלונות.... אבל רק על ספה כהה כי הוא יכול להשאיר צבע


----------



## יצורה (7/11/09)

../images/Emo45.gif חומר לחלונות זה מצוין 
וגם אבקת כביסה ביו מדוללת במים (כף אבקה על 10 כפות מים)


----------



## WTR (7/11/09)

רשמתי שניסינו את זה, לא עזר לריח


----------



## Noaal (7/11/09)

נסו לשטוף גם את הספוג עם ביו או החומר של 
החלונות.


----------



## WTR (7/11/09)

אי אפשר להסיר את הכיסוי 
אני מבינה שאין פתרונות קסם חוץ משני הדברים שהצעתם? כי הביו לא עזר עד עכשיו והחומר לחלונות יהרוס את הצבע (הספה לא כהה מספיק) מה יכול לעזור לריח של שתן שנספג על השיש? קירצפנו עם אסטוניש, חומר לחלונות, ביו.. עדיין יש ריח


----------



## עדי25182 (8/11/09)

לפזר מעל סודה לשתיה - הרבה 
ולהשאיר למשך הלילה או לכמה שעות אחר כך לשאוב עם שואב אבק


----------



## תולעת הגשם (8/11/09)

הפטנט הזה מצויין גם לנעליים שמים אבקת סודה לשתיה בנעליים למשך הלילה ובבוקר מנערים. טיפת ריח לא נשארת.


----------



## WTR (8/11/09)

זאת המלצה גם לשיש?


----------



## WTR (9/11/09)

../images/Emo41.gifמקפיצה כדי לקבל טיפ גם לשיש../images/Emo41.gif 
בנוסף האם למישהו יש את הטלפון של מרתה? (משתגעים על החתול)


----------



## אוליב טרי (9/11/09)

טיפ 
מתוך אתר הטיפים סטיפס (לא ניסיתי בעצמי. מיקי לא עושה דברים כאלה, ברוך השם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: ) לשפשף בתמיסה של מים קרים וחומץ, ולריחות חזקים במיוחד: מים ומלח לימון.


----------



## בר39 (10/11/09)

ריחות../images/Emo191.gifכמה פתרונות 
אבקת סודה לשתיה ומעל להספיג עם מטלית לחה תערובת של חומץ ומים ביחס של אחד לאחד טלק יבש כאשר המקום רטוב   בשום אופן לא טקסטיל שמפו שרק מכניס אתה ריח ומגביר אותו (של כל החברות החל מסנו שטיחיםועד כימגת לטקסטיל)פשוט מטביעים את הריח חזק יותר


----------

